#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  What are the search engine marketing methods?

## Bhavya

Search engine marketing also commonly known as SEM is one of the effective methods to grow your business online and reach your online customers. In simple words, SEM strategies are anything that you do to optimize your websites ranking in search engines. Can you guys tell me what are the search engine marketing methods?

----------

